# Anybody see this viral video of baby chicks being ground up?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

If you haven't seen it, here it is. WARNING! This video may cause you to puke!

YouTube - Undercover Investigation at Hy-Line Hatchery


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Sick at heart !!!!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

How much time do you spend to find things like this Kuan?

What do they grind them up for, dog food?

Why do they grind them? Are they rooster chicks and/or deformed in some way?

doc


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

That was truly horrible. I wish I could say I won't ever eat eggs or chicken again, but that'd be a lie. Even so, these practices are horrendous and should be stopped. There is (or is supposed to be) a difference between raising food animals and torture! This crosses that line in so many ways.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

What are they suppose to do with them?

The reason we all eat so well, are now on average 6'0" in the US rather than the 5'7" of 1930's, and are generally living longer is in huge part to having much better diets.

The sole reason for this is industrial scale food production. Farms are brutal places even in the 'old days' now we just do it by the million rather than the 100.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I grew up working dairy farms, and while I admit they aren't the pleasant places people want to believe they are, I never encountered anything so brutal and inhumane. And yes, I am aware of how brutal industrial farming can be, and it's one reason I try to buy most of my food from local sources that treat their animals at least somewhat decently. As for the question about what to do with them, that shouldn't even be a question. We have people the world over starving, many in our own country starve. Raise them and sell them off. I know rooster meat isn't as "good" as hen, but hey when you're starving something is better than nothing.

At the very least, find a more humane way to kill these chicks. But wait...that might cost a little more.....well forget it, wouldn't want to add a penny to the price of chicken or a dozen eggs.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I think, in this day and age, we could do better. My friend grows her male chicks. So did my mom when she had her farm. Nothing was ever wasted.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Kuan brings up a very good point. Industrial farms are supposed to be these "modern," "efficent" machines, yet there seems to be a lot of waste going on. On small farms, nothing was wasted. A use was found for everything. Most small time farmers I know have a kind of respect or at least a feeling of responsibility to the animals they raise. It may seem strange and contradictory to have this for animals they are going to slaughter, but it is true, and the vast majority of farmers treat their animals humanely.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

If they grind them up, the chicks are NOTwasted. Otherwise they would use a cheaper method to dispose of them.

I know we're all very uncomfortable with the idea of going through a grinder but it looked pretty quick to me. I'm sure they don't see it coming, nor do they have enough life experience to get too philosophical about it. We are omnivores; you don't need therapy for that. If a grizzly bear decides to eat me for lunch, please don't make him feel guilty by showing him a depressing propaganda video.


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

gross-out:suprise::suprise:


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

thats a bit broad, there are many factors... however our diets in the US are far from good... obecity is running rampant through our nation, and heart disease is extremely common.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

We need to have our eyes opened to fact that some people have been desensitized. What some might have concidered abnormal 10-15 years ago, today they think its an everyday affair just done without a blinking of an eye. 
I refuse to call that process of killing chicks normal and humane, its barbaric. 

Those people in that video are passed all moral sense.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

How incredibly awful that is, is obvious.

Grow them - then people can make real Coq au Vin.

I'd like to put the designers of that machine thru it.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

So, no one said yet what do they do with the feathers? I've never encountered ground chicken meat with ground feathers in it?

In Europe, to kill a family hog, raised from birth, they'd sometimes use a sledgehammer and hammer it to death. You could tell from the look on the hog's face, he wasn't expecting that...

Think Isaw that in the movie "The Tin Drum". Didn't much care for eels either after seeing that movie.

doc


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

Very little waste really. Whats more of a waste, feeding an animal of little value or killing it after it hatches?

Its disgusting but the logic is inescapable.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm guessing once they are ground up they are used for fertilizer.

I imagine that this is the cheapest method. If you killed them some other way they would still be ground up, so it would then become a 2 step process as opposed to the 1 step process they use now.

I am an omnivore and I don't have guilt about eating meat, but senseless slaughter is uncalled for. Humans were designed to eat an omnivorous diet and eating meat is the easiest way to get many essential proteins, amino acids and fats that we require. And the analogy to the bear doesn't work. First off if the bear ate you, then it was probably hungry which then you couldn't fault the bear for. You very rarely hear of animals killing for no good reason. They don't often engage in senseless slaughter. Animals mainly kill for only a few reasons; it's hungry, something invaded its territory, its trapped and must fight, or to ensure it is their genes that are carried on (in the case of social animals when a new alpha male takes over). Of course, there are exceptions to this, but it is rare.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Gimme a break. It costs $2.50 to raise a chick to full grown. That's $0.50 a pound. It's more profitable for them to run them through the grinder. That's all there is to it.


----------

